# Bit of useless info ? for owners of Bolero FB



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to let you know that Tesco have some bath mats in at the moment £3.91 they are in a lovely colour that really matches the Bolero interior...............best of all they very nearly fit the shower tray(apart from a tiny bit where the shower door is) in the area that the wooden shower tray is, it certainly makes the shower room feel a little bit more plush underfoot.

I have tried other bath mats in the past but they were too big and little carpet type mats a tad too small. It also stops the wooden bit creaking when you walk on it.

Off to get a spare tomorrow


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Got my spare today............after a few days away this week I found this particular mat somehow adds a nice little finish to the shower room. I used our own shower on site and it was handy to use just outside the shower room door to step out onto.

Def stopped the wooden shower tray creaking too..............Swift might want to pop down to Tesco and buy them all up :wink: they are nearly made to measure.


----------

